

The Million Dollar Homepage - One piece of Internet history - FredBrach
http://milliondollarhomepage.com/

======
sodiumphosphate
Everything about it is shocking; it's a testament to the depths of human
stupidity.

All it needs now is a cult of religious devotees, and then it will truly be
perfection incarnate.

------
zeppelin_7
Damn no more pixels for sale. LOL.

~~~
saulkw
Plenty here: <http://pixenomics.com/> :P

